# ROTP obligatoryservice question.



## shenron (16 Jun 2011)

I've been using the ol'search function for a while regarding this question and have yet to come across the answer, so if I've missed it somewhere, please excuse me. The question seems to be pretty simple but its one that no one I've spoken with seems to know the answer to. If a person in the ROTP program (post university) were to desire to go pursue something else, would they be able to serve out a portion of their required service in any facet of the reserves? The arguments coming up stem from one not being able to release with oblig without at the least incuring the financial burdens. However, the other guys liked to point out that maybe it would be allowed as it might benifit the CF; keeping personnel happy, and more importantly working in their trade, while allowing the member to live in the city of his/her choice. 

Seems unlikely to me that it would be allowed, but it was a topic of debate amongst some ROTP collegues of mine and I thought someone here might be able to end the talks with a definitive answer. 

Really had me stumped when this was posed to me, as it seems like the military is so polarized, with people either wanting to get out completely consequences or no, or they intend to stay long term and love their jobs. While the guy bringing this up seems to want something a lot more in the middle.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jun 2011)

If you join under the ROTP program, your paid education is balanced by a required period of fulltime service. No, you can't just transfer to the Reserves to serve your obligatory service on a part time basis.


----------



## shenron (16 Jun 2011)

That seems totally reasonable, but would that rule out a the full time reserve positions as well?


----------



## Strike (16 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> How is that unreasonable? They are PAYING YOU to go to University.



READ THE POST!  They said REASONABLE!   :


----------



## VeryMerry (16 Jun 2011)

shenron said:
			
		

> That seems totally *reasonable*, but would that rule out a the full time reserve positions as well?


----------



## shenron (16 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> How is that unreasonable? They are PAYING YOU to go to University.



Misread my post, but no worries as what you said is true enough, they do pay all the ROTP guys, myself included while we were in university. Which is why I don't believe in people looking for a free ride and not serving the time they signed up for, the question is based around if there are options in how that might be served, and how the member wishes to continue to serve once that oblig time is up.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jun 2011)

shenron said:
			
		

> That seems totally reasonable, but would that rule out a the full time reserve positions as well?



Yes, it would rule out full time Reserve positions. Depending on trade, you could find yourself in a Regular Force position serving with a Reserve unit by the end of your obligatory service, but that would not come with any great chance of getting your choice of unit or location.


----------



## shenron (16 Jun 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Yes, it would rule out full time Reserve positions. Depending on trade, you could find yourself in a Regular Force position serving with a Reserve unit by the end of your obligatory service, but that would not come with any great chance of getting your choice of unit or location.



Pretty much what I assumed would be the case, but hey, it never hurts to know right? Thanks for the insight, at least now I can let the boys know without them bickering about contacting PSOs based on rumours and heresay.


----------

